# Actius Luna



## DannyN (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all, I also browse these boards but this is my first topic. I purchased 5 luna moth cocoons from Peter and just need to clear up a few things Ive heard so I can get on with this project successfully.

First question, how do you house the adult moths? Do they need lots of flying space? Will they lay their eggs anywhere or do they actually need a host plant to lay them on. I have a left over reptarium that I was planning on using and its 24 by 12 by 24, would this be suitable for them to breed in?

Second question, I have heard mixed reviews on the larvae eating maple, so can they or can they not? I also planned on using sweetgum for them. Will the hairs on the larvae cause irritation to a human or another animal if touched?

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 1, 2010)

KSTBCR said:


> #1.) First question, how do you house the adult moths?
> 
> #2.)Do they need lots of flying space?
> 
> ...


KSTBCR, I edited your post so that it will be easier and clearer for me to answer.  

#1.) When I had moths, I had them in a 18" square, 24" tall mesh cage.

#2.) Kinda sorta. I would recommend no smaller than the dimensions that I used. They will beat themselves up, no way around it. After mating I let the males go, and kept only the females I needed (which was about 3)

#3.) Pretty much yes. I put my females in the large grocery bags (one per bag) and let them lay them in there (top folded over). When they are done laying, you simply cut the pieces of paper out with the eggs on it. You can later staple these pieces of paper to the plant leaves.  

#4.) Sounds good for a mating container. That's about it. But it needs to have screen, or have paper towel taped/glued to the sides. They do not have sticky pads, and need grip to hang around and mate. I really wouldn't hang on to your moths for much longer than needed. Captivity isn't nice to them.

#5.) I am not sure about this, but I used sweet gum last year and they loved it (poor trees lol)

$6.) No.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DannyN (Apr 1, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> KSTBCR, I edited your post so that it will be easier and clearer for me to answer.
> 
> #1.) When I had moths, I had them in a 18" square, 24" tall mesh cage.
> 
> ...


Thanks Abuggin, that was helpful and answered pretty much all of my questions, now my only dilemma is going to be food being that I cant find a source of sweetgum around here. Do you know how long it takes the eggs to hatch?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 3, 2010)

You can also try walnut and birch, maybe cherry.

Here is a link with some decent info about the life cycle, etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actias_luna


----------



## DannyN (Apr 3, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> You can also try walnut and birch, maybe cherry.
> 
> Here is a link with some decent info about the life cycle, etc.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actias_luna


Dont have access to any of those either, I talked to someone who has been breeding them for a while and he says I might be able to get away with using maple, but Im placing an order on some sweetgum trees just to be safe.


----------

